# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Đến quán cà phê xem phim 3D - Say cafe

## hoangha

Với tông hồng trẻ trung, những chiếc ghế lười ngộ nghĩnh, phòng chiếu tại quán giúp teen thoả sức thư giãn với những bộ phim 3D đã và đang làm mưa gió trên thị trường.


Toạ lạc trong một con hẻm nhỏ trên đường Sư Vạn Hạnh, Say Cà phê tạo cảm giác lạ lẫm ngay từ cái tên. Bởi chỉ cần phát âm chệch một chút, nhiều người sẽ nghĩ đến việc quán kinh doanh cà phê dạng take away. Còn với những ai phát âm chuẩn, lại ngỡ uống cà phê sẽ bị “say”. Song đó chỉ là những nhận định trước khi đến, còn khi đối diện với Say, bạn sẽ có cảm nhận khác hẳn.

Là quán cà phê xem phim, Say được chia thành hai khu vực riêng biệt là phòng chiếu và không gian uống cà phê. Phòng uống cà phê của Say bé xinh với những bộ bàn ghế gỗ kê san sát trong một căn phòng có sức chứa khoảng 40 người. Quán nhỏ, đơn sơ, cộng với nét duyên của các bức hoạ trên cửa kính lung linh, tranh trên tường, những vật trang trí ngộ nghĩnh, những bình hoa vải đầy sức sống mang đến cho nơi này cảm giác nhẹ nhàng, dễ chịu.




Thực đơn của quán lạ nhất phải kể đến các món gắn với thương hiệu của quán như cà phê Say, sinh tố Say, nước ép Say… được chế biến cách điệu với một loại hương vị lạ. Ví dụ, sinh tố và nước ép được gia giảm thêm trái dâu tằm, tạo nên hương thơm và vị chua vương vấn, đồng thời giúp món nước lạ hơn, đậm đà hơn.
Trà Say cũng lạ không kém. Gọi là trà, song cách chính xác là món nước uống được hãm từ nhiều loại trái cây tươi thái hạt lựu với nước sôi trong ấm sứ, mang đến hương thơm, vị ngọt xen lẫn vị chua, giúp bạn hồi phục lại tinh thần sau một ngày học tập căng thẳng.





Không gian uống cà phê.
Vì chủ đạo là quán cà phê xem phim nên quán có hẳn 3 phòng chiếu phim với sức chứa khoảng 10 người trên tầng 1 và 2. Mỗi phòng được trang trí theo những sắc thái khác nhau nhưng đều mang màu sắc trẻ trung, sinh động với tông màu hồng dịu nhẹ, với những bộ ghế lười êm ái, những bức tranh mang đậm sắc thái teen. Ngoài việc để khách tự do chọn phim, quán cũng tế nhị đặt kèm trong mỗi phòng một giỏ bánh, kẹo nhỏ để bạn nhâm nhi khi xem phim.

Giá mỗi giờ thuê phòng là cố định, song lại không hạn chế số lượng người trong phòng chiếu nên nếu có ý định xem phim với cả nhóm bạn, bạn sẽ tiết kiệm khá nhiều chi phí khi đến quán. Quán mở cửa từ 8h – 22h các ngày trong tuần. Giá thức uống dao động từ 20 – 35.000 đồng. Giá 1 giờ xem phim là 60.000 đồng. Giá thuê kính 10.000 đồng/người.








_Địa chỉ: Cà phê Say 173/7 Thành Thái, P. 14, Q. 10, TP. HCM.
_

>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm quán Cà Phê Say*


(Theo BĐVN)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tour du lịch một thoáng Sài Gòn (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich mot thoang Sai Gon (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sài Gòn* - *tour du lich Sai Gon*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào *du lịch Sài Gòn* - *du lich Sai Gon*

Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------

